# New member here



## eric1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello everyone , im a new member !


----------



## Arnold (Dec 17, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*eric1* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## dgp (Dec 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## alansmith (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey guys, new here. Looks like a great site!!!


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 17, 2011)

Welcome to a great and very informative forum!


----------



## brazey (Dec 17, 2011)

Welcome to the board eric & alan.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 17, 2011)

Weclome to a great commuity


----------



## juicespringsteen (Dec 17, 2011)

welcome sir


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 18, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## lisarox (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome to you both.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Plaincoupe (Dec 19, 2011)

welcome


----------

